# Bear hunter takedown ques.



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Old bows don't have as much value as one would hope. Unless they are in perfect condition, they seldom bring more than $100 to $200. 

Even with traditional bows, the technology of new bows is way ahead of older bows. Also buyers are cautious of potential hidden problems with older bows. To someone who doesn't know what to look for, a bow may seem perfect, but in reality it's about to fail.

You might look through past sales in the AT classifieds for a better idea of what it's worth. Tradgang.com also has an active classified section.

Allen


----------



## Tommeegun (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Allen will do. In your opinion and Im very open toeveryones opinion, who makes a good recurve nowadays? I was thinking of a newer Hoyt Gamemaster or Dorado, something along that line. Or even a longbow, any preferences?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

What do you plan to do with it? Hunting, target, etc


----------



## Tommeegun (Sep 28, 2011)

I wish to hunt with the new bow.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You will get a better response in the traditional forum.

Most of the posters here are more familiar with compounds. I hunt with a recurve since I can get close enough, but I don't keep up with what is available in the market.

Allen


----------

